# Happy Fathers day



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would like to extend a happy Fathers day to all of you who are Fathers. Today your kids will want to spend some time with you, take that time, to spend with them. Your children will grow up to be what you mold them into. And at the same time you will grow as well. Take the time to do the job right it pays huge reward down the line. I know a couple of our members have lost their Fathers this past year, and to you I express my condolences again, because for you may this be a day of reflection of all the great times and important lessons that your Fathers taught you, some of them you weren't even aware of.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Happy Dads Day to you too DON-And ALL the rest of The Dads here on PT---I Have 4 Kids and 13 Grand Kids--I'm truly Blessed------------------sb*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks, Don and Happy Father's day to you and all the other guys out here. I got to spend some time 4 wheeling with the girls tonight and will get all day tomorrow too. They tell me they just want to take the ATV out again so it should be an easy day.









Here they are tonight at the top of the mountain behind the house. I'm a blessed man.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes happy fathers day to all. I'm out with my father today looking for Lizard Orchids, pictures will follow!

Chris you are a lucky man, what a lovely photo.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Thanks, Don and Happy Father's day to you and all the other guys out here. I got to spend some time 4 wheeling with the girls tonight and will get all day tomorrow too. They tell me they just want to take the ATV out again so it should be an easy day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a blessed man for sure Chris as so many of us are. I think your family is pretty blessed to have you as well.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes Happy Fathers Day to all.

Its no wonder they want to go 4- wheeling with a back ground like that.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy Fathers Day to all. I am currently sitting at the hospital waiting for my new nephew to be born. What a day for my brother-in-law to become a father for the first time! Best of luck to my sister and the new boy!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to your Sister and Brother in law Ruger. I can't think of a better day to become a father. I hope all are doing well. Congrats to the baby's Uncle too !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

to what Don said. Thats lovely to hear Ruger, all the best to you and yours.


----------

